# Wild Duck



## jeremyh (Dec 2, 2007)

Alright I have a big cleaned whole wild malard.  Any sugestions?  I want to smoke it I assume you would smoke just like a chicken but surely someone has some advice.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## smokeys my pet (Dec 2, 2007)

Never smoked one but I think you may be on the right track. Someone will come along with some good advice soon.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Dec 2, 2007)

Not much on the forum about it, did find this
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...oked+wild+Duck

I found this on the Net
http://www.cooks.com/rec/view/0,1652...243207,00.html

Here's another, this sounds good
http://www.smoker-cooking.com/smoked-duck.html

What ever you do I would brine if I had one, heck just send it to me and you won't have to worry about it, I'll tell you how good it was, I promise


----------



## smokebuzz (Dec 2, 2007)

I like to soak ducks in CRW(cheap red wine), a little garlic, rosemarry and blk pepper. soak for 8-12 hours and smoke at 225* till it hitts 170*
If you are doing the boneless breast thing, only soak for 4-6 hours and it will smoke fast, i have wraped the breast filliets in bacon also. this is also great with geese.


----------



## midnight (Dec 4, 2007)

Try to leave the skin on if possible. If no skin then coat with olive oil. Cut one small apple and one small orange into qtrs. rub the cut orange over the duck. stuff cavity with orange and apple qtrs. Rub with your favorite bird rub and smoke like you would chicken. Watch the temps realy close you don't want to dry it out, or you could baste with some olive oil, worchestershire sauce, and a squeeze of orange.
Throw away the apple and orange qtrs when your done. I like to cut fresh apple and orange slices to use around the  birds as garnish when I put them on the table. 225 deg is a good temp to cook at, and remove when internal temp hits 170 deg.


----------



## gt2003 (Jan 25, 2008)

Check out page 3 of the venison forum. I've got a recipe for smoked duck that flat friggin rocks. Let me know if you need more info. Thanks, Greg (gt2003)

Forget that, here is the post.  This recipe is incredible, enjoy!

*Smoked duck breasts, even if u don't like duck, you'll like this!!!* 
I never used to like duck. I always thought it tasted like liver. I'd kill duck then give it away because i couldn't stand it. Finally I recalled an old college experience where we had a chef visit one of our classes at Oklahoma State univ. He marinated and smoked duck and it was incredible. I took the short lived memory and ran with it. Here's what i came up with. Clean the duck, breast it out and soak the breasts in salt water overnight to draw out the blood. Change the water every few hours. Take the duck breast and inject about 1 ounce of cajun injector honey teriyaki seasoning into it. Next, coat the outside in seasoning salt, or if available, cajun shake seasoning, also from cajun injector. Finally, wrap each breast in a piece of bacon. I usually smoke the duck breast over hickory for right around 3-4 hours at around 250 degrees. My wife usually hates wild game and she loves this stuff. I had my youngest eating it at 5 years of age and he loves it. My 2 step kids love it too, and they are ALL picky eaters. If the cajun injector marinades aren't available I'm sure you could simply mix honey with some teriyaki sauce and use that to inject. If no cajun shake, use seasoning salt. Please try and let me know what you think. I've tried duck other ways but this is the only one that makes it "Edible" for me. Give me some feedback once you've tried it. Thanks, Greg


----------

